# Constituer un dossier dans Safari ou Mail



## MJV (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans Windows j'avais fait des dossiers dans Fire fox.

Par exemple Météo : puis je mettais différentes pages Web tel que Météo locale, SHOM (prédiction des marées), Windguru, Calendrier lunaire .....

Pareil dans mes mail.
Par exemple Généalogie : Généanet, Généabretagne, réponses courrier ....

Puis-je faire de même avec Safari et Mail ?

Soyez indulgents si vous trouvez cette question stupide, mais je pédale avec l'informatique et je redémarre avec un iMac.

Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans Safari, tu as un bouton dans la barre des signets qui ressemble à un livre ouvert, et un menu_ Afficher tous les signets_ : 
ça te permet de créer (avec le bouton + en bas à ta gauche) un nouveau dossier de signets, inapparent ou placé dans la barre des signets,
dossier où le bouton + dans la fenêtre d'adresses (là où s'affiche l'url du site) te permettra d'ajouter les url de ton choix.


Dans Mail, ce sont les _Préférences > Règles_ qui te permettront d'ajouter automatiquement des mails à une Boîte Aux Lettres de la colonne latérale ou de la barre des favoris,
et c'est le glisser-déposer qui te permet de ranger tes mails dans les BAL créées avec le bouton + en bas à ta gauche.

Notes : dans Lion, c'est le menu _Mail > Présentation_ qui permet d'afficher la liste des BAL et la barre des favoris.
Les menus se trouvent dans la barre des menus, tout en haut de ton écran.


----------



## MJV (24 Juin 2012)

Merci, je m'y mets !


----------

